# Your favorite comfort-food recipe thread!



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys! Post up your favorite comfort-food recipes! Anything at all will do!

Here is one of mine. I'm a big fan of hot-dogs and beans, so I made this last night. It was awesome.

Beans 'n Weinerz:
1 can of baked beans
1/2 onion, diced
2-3 all-beef hotdogs
1.5 tbs butter
3 tbs brown sugar
hot sauce (if desired, I use stuff called Jersey Death... only needed about 3 mL)

Cut the hot dogs into round pieces, and put them in the can of beans. Start to heat the beans over medium-high heat until it boils. Put the heat back down to low.

At the same time, heat a small pan with the butter in it. If you have bacon grease, you could use that instead =D. Wait until the butter starts just starts to brown and throw in your onions and brown sugar. Sautee them until the onions are carmelized, but don't char them. Charring will cause a sandy texture in the beans.

Add the onions into your beans and stir 'em up in the beans. Simmer the beans until the hot dogs are cooked. You can put this stuff on a roll as a sandwich, eat it out of a bowl, or use it as a dip for chips. I think this would be pretty awesome also with some sauerkraut on top or mixed in, or substitute hot sauce for canned jalapenos.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Corn Bake (AKA Corn Casserole, but the BEST I've ever had)

1 Stick Butter
8 oz. Sour Cream
1 Box Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix
1 14.5 oz Can Creamed Corn
1 14.5 oz Can Corn Drained

Melt the butter, mix it all together, put it in a 13"x9" glass baking dish at 350F for 45-60 minutes until golden brown. Consume. I love this stuff!

We have to make 2 pans of it at Thanksgiving for 8 people if that's any indication.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

OOoooooo I'll have to try this for Turkey Day!!!! Usually I make my famous Collard Greens and Ham Hocks, but being that only a few of my family eat them since they're pig feet in em, I'll give the corn-bake a try this year!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

eyesack said:


> OOoooooo I'll have to try this for Turkey Day!!!! Usually I make my famous Collard Greens and Ham Hocks, but being that only a few of my family eat them since they're pig feet in em, I'll give the corn-bake a try this year!


It is so good. I don't know anyone who doesn't like it. Let me know how it goes if you can wait that long to make it.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I like to cook in a dutch oven outside (been through scouts twice with my sons!) 

Dump Cake (cuz you just dump it in!) Very easy, no eggs or oil!

Store bought chocolate cake mix
1 can cherry pie filling
half stick butter
chocolate chips
1/2 can lemon lime soda

Dump cherry pie filling in first, then add the cake mix
Cut pats of butter and space out evenly
Sprinkle chocolate chips around on top
Pour soda over top and try to wet all of the top
16 charcoal squares on top and 8 on the bottom - 30-40 minutes! MMMMMMM!

Add some whipped cream or vanilla ice cream after you spoon a steaming spoonful in your bowl!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow I thought the only Dutch oven was when I fart and pulll the covers over my GF's head and make her marinate in my essence! LOL! But really, I've never seen a real one, post some pics next time you do this Rob!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Wow I thought the only Dutch oven was when I fart and pulll the covers over my GF's head and make her marinate in my essence! LOL! But really, I've never seen a real one, post some pics next time you do this Rob!


"Marinate"! I laughed so hard I almost had soda coming out my nose! LOL!

Will do pics!


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

Stench said:


> I like to cook in a dutch oven outside (been through scouts twice with my sons!)
> 
> Dump Cake (cuz you just dump it in!) Very easy, no eggs or oil!
> 
> ...


 i have had this and seriously its delicious its so good when you eat it fresh out the oven served next to some nice vanilla ice cream


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Corn Bake (AKA Corn Casserole, but the BEST I've ever had)
> 
> 1 Stick Butter
> 8 oz. Sour Cream
> ...


Had something very similar during the holidays, called corn pudding.
Goes really fast. I'll try this recipe tonight, thanks.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a new one that I made the other day.

2lbs small golden roasting potatoes
1 small yellow onion
1 small green pepper
2 cloves of bacon
2 slices of freshly cut thick bacon
olive oil
dried rosemary
salt and pepper

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

1. Chop the the potatoes into bite sized pieces - put into big bowl.
2. Toss the potatoes with a decent sized amount of olive oil so the potatoes are coated, but not drenched. 
3. Add salt pepper and another good sized portion of rosemary to the potatoes and toss so the spices are evenly distributed.

4. While potatoes are sitting, chop the onion, green pepper, and mince the garlic.
5. Chop the bacon in to small pieces. Set aside. 

6. In a large, oven safe, frying pan with deep sides, add a small amount of olive oil.
7. Before the garlic beings to brown add the green pepper and onion. Saute until onion is golden over medium heat.
8. When the onion is golden, add the potatoes and bacon. Still over medium heat saute for 5 mins. Stir continuously so potatoes are cooked evenly. 
9. Remove the frying pan from the heat and put it in the oven for 30-35 mins. When you take it out, try one potato to ensure that it is cooked. If it is not put the pan back in the oven until they are done. 

REMINDER: This may seem obvious, but use an oven mitt when taking the pan out of the oven and handling it once out.

This is good with eggs for breakfast, as a side for dinner, or just by itself. Enjoy!


----------



## Navy_Chief (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm a huge grilling man and came up with this one on the fly. Love it!!!

Steak portabella 

1 Flank Steak (decent size)
4 apple smoked bacon slices
5 portabella mushrooms
Extra virgin olive oil

Tenderize the flank with meat tenderizer. Apply olive oil on both sides of the steak. Season with adobo, oregano, freshly crushed black pepper, and believe it or not Old Bay. Most people use this with seafood, but trust me, it works. Semi cook the bacon in the microwave or boil for a few minutes(Make sure not to over cook). Chop the mushrooms. Place the bacon then mushrooms on the steak and roll the flank. Once its rolled you can skure into quarters or tie with cooking string. Once it's rolled, cut into quarter sizes and grill to preference. I make this all the time and like I said it's awesome! Hope you try and enjoy.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Navy_Chief said:


> I'm a huge grilling man and came up with this one on the fly. Love it!!!
> 
> Steak portabella
> 
> ...


That sounds really good. Looks like I'm off to the market.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Navy_Chief (Oct 23, 2009)

Did you try it?



RobustBrad said:


> That sounds really good. Looks like I'm off to the market.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Potato Soup

5# Russet potatoes
1 onion
1# bacon
Flour

Skin, and cube potatoes, take the skin off the onion and toss it all in the pot. Bring to a boil then turn the heat down.

Mix up some flour/water for a thickener for use later.

Cook bacon and drain.

All you do is cook till the potatoes are soft then add the bacon. Use the flour/water mixture to thicken the soup.

Bam, this will last me for quite a few days.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is my ultimate comfort food, Mac and Cheese:

Ingredients

1 pound elbow macaroni
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons flour
2 cups milk
Salt and pepper, to taste
2 cups plus 1/2 cup shredded sharp Cheddar

Directions

Cook the macaroni in boiling water for about 10 minutes until tender but still firm. Drain well and set aside.

In a deep skillet, melt the butter over medium heat. Add the flour to make a roux and cook, stirring, to remove any lumps. Pour in the milk and cook until the mixture is thick and smooth. Season with salt and pepper. Stir in 2 cups Cheddar and continue to cook until melted. Add the cooked macaroni and stir. Transfer the mixture to a 2-quart casserole dish. Bake in a preheated 350-degree F oven for 20 minutes. Remove the casserole from oven, top with remaining 1/2-cup cheese. Bake for an additional 5 minutes until hot and bubbly.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Dude, Dan... Your avy is even hotter than the last one!!! =O ahaha! Nice macaronis! Now... can she cook them for us??? =P


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Dude, Dan... Your avy is even hotter than the last one!!! =O ahaha! Nice macaronis! Now... can she cook them for us??? =P


Issac, I have one word for you...cold shower!:lol:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

K guys, it's that time of year. I've started to work on a spiced apple-cider recipe, and so far so good. The point of this cider is supposed to me more of a dessert dish on its own, of course you could drink it whenever (I do...), but I wanted to make something that was like liquid apple pie. Anyway, here goes:

-3 cups apple cider (store bought Ziegler's or farm bought, if you have)
-1 tsp ground cinnamon (thinking about replacing these ground ingredients with whole ones to keep the grittiness out)
-about 6-8 allspice things
- A hefty dash of nutmeg and cloves
-3-5 tablespoons of dark maple syrup (must not be Aunt Jemima type corn-syrup, has to be real)
-1.5 tbs of butter

Throw everything but .5 tbs of butter in a pot and let it heat for about a half hour. Try not to boil it too hard. Cut the butter into 2 halves.

3 cups of this stuff should equal about 2 mugs. Top each mug with a pat of butter, wait till the butter melts. If you want, you can stir it in, but I like to drink as is. Enjoy!

I would also presume you could put some ackahawl in there too, none for me though, thanks lol.


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Dutch Oven cooking is some of the best. Just spent the weekend with friends in their backyard, each family providing a course to the meal. On the menu was Bacon & Cheese Meatloaf, Bacon & Onion Potatoes, and Caramel Apple "dump cake" for dessert. All cooked outdoors in dutch ovens of course.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Just a quick update if you like spicy food. I added a tsp. of ground cumin and 2 oz. of canned jalapenos to this recipe... man was it good. A very nice spice throughout, without overpowering the dish. I hoped to make a nice side to some fajitas and ended up stealing the show with it. Enjoy!



ekengland07 said:


> Corn Bake (AKA Corn Casserole, but the BEST I've ever had)
> 
> 1 Stick Butter
> 8 oz. Sour Cream
> ...


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Crock Pot Beef Roast. This one is a no brainer and tastes awesome:

1 Beef Roast (whatever type you like) 4-5 lbs
1 Large clove minced garlic
1 small onion diced
1 can Cream of Mushroom soup
1 can Cream of Celery Soup
1 Bay leaf
Salt
Pepper
1-2 Potatoes cut into cubes
1 can sliced Carrots

Put Roast, Garlic, Onion, Soups in Crock Pot. Add 1/2 can of water and Bay Leaf, Salt and Pepper and cover. Cook on low over night (or about 8-10 hours). Add Carrots and Potatos and cook until the Potatos are tender. Serve with Biscuits, your favorite Bread or over Rice. Great meal when you don't have a lot of time or you are going to be out all day.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW, I have to say that Im quite impressed with ur guys skills in the kitchen!!! Hope I dont make anyone feel inferior here!!!

*Braised Oxtails with Mushrooms and Red Wine*

Oxtails, depending on how many people u are feeding....
carrots
onions
celery
garlic
dried mixed mushrooms
Chix stock
Red wine
fresh thyme
fresh rosemary
bay leaves, only a couple, they can get bitter!!!

Method:
Season oxtails with s&p and sear in dutch oven in very hot oil on all sides till nice dark brown
Take out oxtails and put in all ur diced up veg, except the garlic and herbs, and cook till caramelized and smelling like heaven!!!
Add about 10 cloves of garlic, the herbs, and some tomato paste and cook for a few minutes more
Add ur red wine and simmer for 5 minutes
Add oxtails back to the pot, cover with chix stock, add ur dried mushrooms, bring to a boil, cover and put into a 300 degree oven for approx. 4 hrs or till the meat falls off the bone!!!
Serve with crusty bread, over pasta or over ur fave starch and/or veg...

If none have ever had Oxtails, you guys have no idea what ur missing!!! I could eat these everyday they are sooo good and sticky from all the gelatin in the meat and bones!!!! Enjoy all...

- D


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

No cooking involved, and don't knock it til you try it.

1 slice baloney
1 spoonful cottage cheese

Spoon cottage cheese onto baloney. Fold like taco. Eat.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> If none have ever had Oxtails, you guys have no idea what ur missing!!! I could eat these everyday they are sooo good and sticky from all the gelatin in the meat and bones!!!! Enjoy all...


MMMMMM My favorite part of the cow. So good!


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

my favorite comfort food would have to be a Deer/Venison burger  

all you need is the meat and whatever seasonings you want...

I personally cook over charcoal, LOVE the flavors.. my mouth is watering just thinking about this) and i use a mix of dry seasonings(secret mixture) :biggrin:
and liquid smoke, and some werscherter sauce( i really have no idea how to spell it) add some wood to the coals for flavor and your all set... delicious!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Jeff989 said:


> my favorite comfort food would have to be a Deer/Venison burger
> 
> all you need is the meat and whatever seasonings you want...
> 
> ...


Its Worchestershire...say it with me...woor-shteshire sauce!!! LOL!!!


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Soft pretzels, hands down. Bad for you but ohhh so good!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

d_day said:


> No cooking involved, and don't knock it til you try it.
> 
> 1 slice baloney
> 1 spoonful cottage cheese
> ...


OK tried it...

...was a mistake

to each his own, though.

uke:


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

red beer beef stew


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

hamburger goulash, we were poor and it was cheap. Now it's my go to, if I am gonna cook that's it!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

gjcab09 said:


> OK tried it...
> 
> ...was a mistake
> 
> ...


 Sorry you didn't enjoy it. I remember looking for something to eat as a kid, and for some reason trying it out. I loved it. Still do it to this day.


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Go to "bbq" sauce:

I found this sauce when I was a kid and mom was gettin ready for a party. Its terrific on cocktail weinies and those lil mini meatballs, but honestly, I bet you could pour this on an old tire and come away happy!

1 jar (12oz) of heinz chili sauce. 
1 jar of grape jelly. I say an entire jar of jelly, but to be honest, I don't think ive ever used an entire jar. I start out with about half and go from there.


Pour the contents into a saucepan and heat under low heat until the jelly melts. Add more jelly if ya want it a lil sweeter. And that my friends is all there is to it! Now go find something that isn't moving and drown it in this sauce from heaven!


----------

